# I don't get it.



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to learn to sew. 
I want to sew dresses, and curtains, and anything else I can sew.

I cannot read a pattern. Seriously, I just don't get it.
I could probably program the VCR with the instructions printed in Chinese, like I knew the language, before I could read a pattern.

I go to the fabric store, and I see all the beautiful fabric, and I so badly want to sew.

How do I learn? Is there some place to take lessons? This old dog wants to learn a new trick........advice please!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I want to learn to sew.
> I want to sew dresses, and curtains, and anything else I can sew.
> 
> I cannot read a pattern. Seriously, I just don't get it.
> ...


Ask at the fabric stores about a place to take lessons.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Visit your local senior center. Lots of those ladies would love to share their knowledge with you. Ours would even let you do it there on their machines! Or get in touch with your local HS and ask to talk to the home ec teacher. Or invite me up for a long vacation!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

4 h books might give you basic help.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

There's a Sewing for dummies" book out there. Not that you are one of THOSE...but...it might have some very basic instructions in it. It is hard to start reading patterns. You have to know the vocabulary to understand it. And to know the vocabulary, you almost have to be experienced.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I found that KwikSew patterns are a LOT easier to understand than the other brands. If you live near a community schools or technical college they might have some not for credit classes that you may find helpful.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

If you have a friend that sews, ask them to teach you.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I just received Hancock's ad today and they had a insert about different sewing classes that are going to be offered. If you live near one of them or a JoAnn's store check with them.

You might also put an ad in your local paper asking for someone to teach you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Do you want us to help you online here?

What is the first thing you'd like to make? Have you ever made a pull on dyrnl (slightly gathered) skirt for yourself?

Have you tried a pull over top? 

Are you young person's size, or have you started being either a skinny mature lady or a potato type body build?

So, can you post a photo of something simple you'd like to make?

And the idea of Hancock Fabrics or Joann's having classes is a good idea. I know I've been offered by Hancock's that I use a lot, to teach classes there. 

So. what is confusing? what pattern have you tried.? And until you're use to sewing I'd stay away from Butterick and most definitely Vogue. Simplicity is usually the easiest, and McCall's about the same but with some a bit more challenging to sew.

Angie


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

easy pattern...I think I started with a very plain skirt or find an easy craft pattern. Read the directions a couple times, too. I know JoAnn's store has classes.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> ....Are you young person's size, or have you started being either a skinny mature lady or a *potato type body build*?


:smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013:

Ahem....

This might be a little helpful. Sign up for this "Sewing 101" lessons - they'll email them right to you and you can do them at your convenience.

http://sewing.about.com/od/beginner1/bb/sewing101.htm


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Post to craigslist and offer to barter for hands on lessons... I have done this several times and it worked out well for those I taught and for me as well. Since people catch on at different levels, try to be flexible... Some beginners need two lessons before the 'light goes on' and some need a lesson every week for 6 months.

Barter babysitting services, housecleaning, fresh fruit or veggies, outdoor chores (great for seniors), travel tickets or events tickets (my personal favorites), an item (like a used dressmakers form or camera).

Reading the pattern is important for MOST seamstresses, so be sure to include that until you get it.!

And to get you started, do the following exercises:

Draw a spiral on a large sheet of paper and practice stitching on the line... excellent, excellent practice.

Try making some of these:

http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=514

http://craftywench.typepad.com/knittingwench/2007/07/very-easy-tote-.html

http://thelongthread.com/?p=725

http://allsorts.typepad.com/allsorts/2006/11/crisscross_coas.html (this one is my favorite)

dawn


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Are any of these the things you don't get? If so, can you decide which one you need to deal with first, second, etc.? 

But first, Pattern instruction pages usually follow a similar order. 

Views (short sleeve, long sleeve, for example)
Pattern pieces used for each view
Pattern layouts for fabric, interfacing, lining
Explanation of symbols
Layout for each view for 45" and 60" fabric, interfacing, lining
Sewing Information
Seam allowance (5/8 or 1/4)
Shading to indicate right and wrong side, etc
And finally, the sewing steps

Now, what troubles you the most? 

Which pattern pieces to use to make the view you want
Which size 
Which cutting layout - 45" or 60" width
How to follow the cutting layout to place the pattern pieces on the fabric
How to follow the cutting layout for interfacing 
All the terminology and symbols
Sewing steps


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Another question for you. Which way is easiest for you to learn?

Reading and following written instructions
Following a 1-on-1 demonstration
Watching a video

I have a friend who does some fairly complex, skilled sewing projects. But she does it by seeing and following someone. She resists reading and following written directions, no matter how simple or how clear the diagrams are.

If you know that you feel this way, then look for someone who will work with you step by step on sewing from a pattern. After working this way for a project or two, you may find you are beginning to follow patterns more easily.

There will be some way for you to enjoy sewing all kinds of things.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I have the same problem. I am 46, started sewing as a little girl, but have never really progressed beyond the area just after beginner.
My mom is/was excellent at sewing clothing. I stick more to craft type projects that don't have things like facings and sleeve holes..:stars:

Also, no patterns fit me, not even close! And "adjusting" a pattern makes all the stuff I'm not good at just come into play even more. I have what is politely called an athletic build. Not so much hips, and broader shoulders than most women. Then I have normal C size boobies. I wear most store brands size 12 ish blouses, and a 4 or 6 pants. :grumble: Forget trying a one piece dress or a suit not sold as separates. I have no idea how all today's women that have put after-market parts in their chests can find tops that fit... oh wait a minute.. most of them wear stretchy stuff to show it off.

Anyway, I say get some real inexpensive material. Attempt making a little curtain to hang on your kitchen door window or something. A totally straight sided item. All you do is turn the edges to finish, and make a pocket at the top for a little curtain rod. You can find something to go by on the web.

I also agree with everybody that says look for a class or a person wanting to work with you, maybe bartering. There's no replacement for hands on and a patient guide. 
Good luck. Hope you have fun!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> Do you want us to help you online here?


I am very much a hands on learner. I need to sit w/ someone. I will look up Hancock and Joann's and see if there is a class that will fit in my schedule. I have tried books, and online sites......but I really need that 'human' touch. I will also look into my local community college to see if they offer a course.



> What is the first thing you'd like to make? Have you ever made a pull on dyrnl (slightly gathered) skirt for yourself?


The first thing? A simple summer dress. I have several patterns. I bought the ones that say "easy" or "you can do in in 5 simple steps".I can pin the pattern on right. I can cut the pattern out correctly. After that....I am toast.



> Are you young person's size, or have you started being either a skinny mature lady or a potato type body build?


Size 2, tall. I am 5'7" and 126lbs, I have a 34 inch inseam. So I guess I am a 'skinny mature' person? 



> So. what is confusing? what pattern have you tried.? And until you're use to sewing I'd stay away from Butterick and most definitely Vogue. Simplicity is usually the easiest, and McCall's about the same but with some a bit more challenging to sew.


I don't know a selvege from a hole in the wall. The instructions just don't make sense. I guess if I could get some experience that would help? But if I don't know what I am doing........ahhhhhhhhh. I think finding a class will help a ton.

Thank you for all of your input. I will let you know when I start my first class.......


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well you are not alone! I understand what the pattern "term" mean, but it's the assembly instructions that get me. They read like Greek to me as well. I read them, look at the diagrams, and wonder what the heck they were smoking when they wrote them! Hahaha


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

CJ, you warm my heart!!
I have sat in front of my machine, ready to cry and throw it in the back yard, because I cannot understand how to read the stupid patterns.
The machine is broke now, and I don't know how to fix it.....but that it the LEAST of my worries!! HA HA


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I think pattern writing must be an art! Maybe you should try quilting, it's much easier, and might give you a dose of confidence. I highly recommend Lynette Jensen (Thimbleberries) patterns, because she writes like a dream!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

or Terri Atkinson, i love her patterns too. 

if you want too sew a garment and cannot find a class try You-Tube, they seem to have everything!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Another place to try for instructions is with your County Extension Office. Lots of them have homemaker's clubs or do classes. They should be listed in the phone book.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Something else to realize is if you find a way to make the dress different from the instructions it is okay. For example my mom cannot follow the directions on the pattern for putting in a zipper but she knows a different way that does work for her.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ said:


> Well you are not alone! I understand what the pattern "term" mean, but it's the assembly instructions that get me. They read like Greek to me as well. I read them, look at the diagrams, and wonder what the heck they were smoking when they wrote them! Hahaha


Well, if it makes you feel any better I feel the same way about most quilt patterns. I look at them and think, "Why on earth are you making this so much harder than it really is? Does it make you feel smarter?"

For the most part I just look at the picture and the measurements. I can't follow the instructions written for quilt patterns.

To the OP, you have gotten some good advice. Start simple. Start with simple, easy to handle fabric. If you go too cheap it will be difficult to handle.

I agree that Simplicity has the easiest to follow patterns. I have been sewing for 40 years (since I was about 5) and when I was making my dress for my son's wdding last week I just wadded up the instructions and threw them in the trash at one point because they were so worthless. That was a Butterick pattern!

Elastic waist shorts or capris are a nice start. Pants are easier than tops. It takes practice to get sleeves set correctly. I learned making doll clothes. If you can set a sleev on an 18" doll size dress you can do it on most anything. And, kids don't care if the sleeves are perfect. You might try that. Though I warn you sewing on stuff that small can make a preacher cuss on Sunday.

Good luck!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> If you can set a sleev on an 18" doll size dress you can do it on most anything. And, kids don't care if the sleeves are perfect. You might try that. Though I warn you sewing on stuff that small can make a preacher cuss on Sunday.


this makes me smile - and definitely don't start with Barbie clothes. These area bout the hardest, cussingist things I've made. (Part was the fabrics used).
So 18" dolls are big enough to see when sewing and use the same instructions as little girl dresses. And if a 18" doll pattern doesn't work for you, try a childs 2 to 5 size - not a lot of fabric, but all the components used in larger clothes are in the making.

The Snow White outfit in this group was difficult as it does have the red slashes of fabric in the sleeves:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> If you can set a sleev on an 18" doll size dress you can do it on most anything. And, kids don't care if the sleeves are perfect. You might try that. Though I warn you sewing on stuff that small can make a preacher cuss on Sunday.


this makes me smile - and definitely don't start with Barbie clothes. These area bout the hardest, cussingist things I've made. (Part was the fabrics used).
So 18" dolls are big enough to see when sewing and use the same instructions as little girl dresses. And if a 18" doll pattern doesn't work for you, try a childs 2 to 5 size - not a lot of fabric, but all the components used in larger clothes are in the making.

The Snow White outfit in this group was difficult as it does have the red slashes of fabric in the sleeves:



closer of the Snow White.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie those are just beautiful, what I wouldn't have given for clothes like that for my Barbies when I was little! My mom couldn't sew, and we were poor, my dolls were pretty much in rags, LOL


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I wish you lived close to me, I would love to teach someone who wants to learn how to sew. I may not be the world's best seamstress but I truly love the art of taking a flat piece of fabric and turning it into something 3-D. I don't know anyone around here who wants to sew :Bawling: (Poor, poor me....LOL)


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

cc said:


> I wish you lived close to me, I would love to teach someone who wants to learn how to sew. I may not be the world's best seamstress but I truly love the art of taking a flat piece of fabric and turning it into something 3-D. I don't know anyone around here who wants to sew :Bawling: (Poor, poor me....LOL)



cc you live in the state that has captured my heart.
I simply LOVE TN.
That and NC.....but TN is soooooo beautiful.
I was just in Nashville last weekend. Love your state!


----------

